# Need Pro Jetter Info.



## virtualplumber (Oct 23, 2010)

Will a 4000 psi, 9 gpm pump work with a 28 HP Engine? I was told by a jetting company that HP is calculated by multiplying. - flow x pressure / 1100. 9x4000/1100 = 32.7 HP.

Will that size cut roots?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

virtualplumber said:


> Will a 4000 psi, 9 gpm pump work with a 28 HP Engine? I was told by a jetting company that HP is calculated by multiplying. - flow x pressure / 1100. 9x4000/1100 = 32.7 HP.
> 
> Will that size cut roots?


The flow x pressure / 1100 is correct for sizing a gas engine. My 3000 PSI @ 4GPM cuts roots with the Root Ranger with out any issues. So I would think the 4000PSI @ 9 GPM will do it faster.


----------



## virtualplumber (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for that info. Then machine I am looking at claims to be 9 gpm and 4000 psi. But instead of 32.7 HP, it is only 28 HP. The salesmen from Jetters northwest says that the device tests out at 4000 psi, 9 gpm. The salesman from American jetter says that it is impossible to get that pressure and gpm with only 28 HP.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Virtual, check your PM.


----------



## virtualplumber (Oct 23, 2010)

Kendall,

Great info. Exactly what I needed. Thanks again.

Andy


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Virtual, does this mean the jetters northwest guy is wrong? Fluffing the numbers a bit?


----------



## virtualplumber (Oct 23, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Virtual, does this mean the jetters northwest guy is wrong? Fluffing the numbers a bit?


From what I am gathering. There is confusion in the horsepower world. Would you be willing to ask your rep the same question? 
Flow x pressure / 1100 = HP. My salesman responded by saying that engine manufcturers "fudge" the HP rating. but if that is the case I would think that they would raise the number not lower it. He also reiteasted what I was saying and used his own formula. However, his formula divided the product by 1400 instead of 1100. This would rate the HP even lower. Given those two points I am now totally confused, I was on a bad cell connection on a road trip Friday eve, So I lost him at that point, At any rate, I have unanswered questions. All I want to do is cut roots. I did get a response from someone who owns two JNW machines. He likes his machines. I will send his response. It is long but chock full of good stuff.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Virtual, does this mean the jetters northwest guy is wrong? Fluffing the numbers a bit?


Nah... Manufacturers would never exaggerate the capabilities of their equipment.... :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Flow x gpm / 1400 is for electric motor hp. SewerRat care to PM me the info you sent virtualplumber. I am in the process of upgrading the pump on my trailer jetter. Thanks


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

virtualplumber said:


> *I will send his response*


PM= _*Private* _message. Thanks.



SewerRatz said:


> Flow x gpm / 1400 is for electric motor hp. SewerRat care to PM me the info you sent virtualplumber. I am in the process of upgrading the pump on my trailer jetter. Thanks


Sure, Ron. On its way, check your inbox. Basically in long form I told him how JNW is in fact honest in their specs and when the units are tested at the factory they are producing at or above the specs that they advertise, otherwise they would not sell them.


----------

